# Sous Vide Chilean Sea Bass



## powerplantop (Jul 20, 2013)

Sea Bass Fillet or other white flaky fish. 

Salt Fish to taste

For Sauce
2 Tablespoons Rice Wine
White part of 2 Scallions
1 Clove Garlic sliced
1/2 teaspoon Sugar
1/2 teaspoon Sesame Oil
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons Water
(reduce 50%)

Bok Choi
Salt to taste
1/2  Tablespoon Rice Wine
1/2  Tablespoon Water

2 Tablespoons Oil
2 Slices of Ginger

Cook the fish sous vide 1 hour at 135 F. Alternatively steam the fish until flaky. 

Make the sauce

Cook the bok choy. 

Heat oil with Ginger until extremely hot.

Put bok choi on plate

Place the Fish on top of the bok choi

Add the sauce around the plate

Garnish with Scallions 

Drizzle hot oil over Scallions and Fish




Sous Vide Chilean Sea Bass by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 20, 2013)

Powerplantop, 
That is beautiful.My
Sous Vide came in thrusday.
I have been playing with it.

Josie


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 20, 2013)

Josie1945 said:


> Powerplantop,
> That is beautiful.My
> Sous Vide came in thrusday.
> I have been playing with it.
> ...



Thank you, I love mine.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks delicious


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 20, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks delicious



Thank you!


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 23, 2013)

I can just tell from the photo that the texture of that fish is PERFECT! I wish I could reach through my screen and *nom* it. 

Beautiful.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm, chilean sea bass isn't available around here. Do you think this would work with mahi mahi? It has a similar texture.


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 23, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hmmm, chilean sea bass isn't available around here. Do you think this would work with mahi mahi? It has a similar texture.



Black cod/sablefish is very similar to chilean sea bass. More sustainable too.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2013)

grumblebee said:


> I can just tell from the photo that the texture of that fish is PERFECT! I wish I could reach through my screen and *nom* it.
> 
> Beautiful.



Thank you. 

When removing fish from the bag you have to handle it very carefully or it will fall apart.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hmmm, chilean sea bass isn't available around here. Do you think this would work with mahi mahi? It has a similar texture.



Mahi mahi or black cod as grumblebee suggested either one would work.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a little higher temp that conventional wisdom would suggest but it looks really good!  I love Toothfish too but I won't buy it anymore; even when purchased through reputable fishmongers about 1/2 of the fish sold is illegally caught.  I suggest Halibut.  Similar in texture and flavor and more sustainable.

Looks like you're putting your SVS to good use!  I love mine.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 6, 2013)

"Sous Videis" a new cooking method to me.  I Googled it to find out what it was.

I have always used a parchment paper pack to steam fish.  I know that also has a French name.
It works well and is a great easy way to cook fish and few nice baby veggies together.

Beautiful picture BTW.  Are you guys professional photographers too!  I am asking as the pictures on this forum look professional.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> "Sous Videis" a new cooking method to me.  I Googled it to find out what it was.
> 
> I have always used a parchment paper pack to steam fish.  I know that also has a French name.
> It works well and is a great easy way to cook fish and few nice baby veggies together.
> ...



en Papillote.

I'm not sure we have professionals, but we have a few talented enthusiasts


----------



## acerbicacid (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks absolutely gorgeous.

I've always been wary about using my sous vide (apart from salmon) for fish but after seeing your pics powerplantop it is definitely on the menu now.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> "Sous Videis" a new cooking method to me.  I Googled it to find out what it was.
> 
> I have always used a parchment paper pack to steam fish.  I know that also has a French name.
> It works well and is a great easy way to cook fish and few nice baby veggies together.
> ...



If you like fish cooked in parchment you will like this method. There are cheap ways to do it. 

The one problem with sous vide is proteins and veggies cook at different temps. So you cook the veggies then lower the temp (which stops the veggies from cooking) then cook the proteins. 

I am what I would call a serious amateur. I have had a few pics published but most are not of that quality or subject matter.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 6, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> That looks absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I've always been wary about using my sous vide (apart from salmon) for fish but after seeing your pics powerplantop it is definitely on the menu now.



With this method you can cook fish perfectly every time. Timing for dinner is less of an issue. Cook the fish ahead of time. When you are ready to eat take it out of the package, dry, sear and serve.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 8, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> With this method you can cook fish perfectly every time. Timing for dinner is less of an issue. Cook the fish ahead of time. When you are ready to eat take it out of the package, dry, sear and serve.



So you sear it after?  The picture does not look like it ever saw a hot pan?


----------



## Addie (Nov 8, 2013)

Isn't Chilean Sea Bass on the "Watch List"?


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 8, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> So you sear it after?  The picture does not look like it ever saw a hot pan?



Sorry, up I did not sear this.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> Isn't Chilean Sea Bass on the "Watch List"?



There are some sources registered as sustainable.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> Isn't Chilean Sea Bass on the "Watch List"?


 
Reference Monterey Aquarium Seafood Watch


----------



## taxlady (Nov 8, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Reference Monterey Aquarium Seafood Watch


Did you know they have an app for Android phones and maybe for iPhones?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Did you know they have an app for Android phones and maybe for iPhones?



I have it on both iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2013)

I have an excellent fish monger, who is also a commercial fisherman, so I really don't need an app!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have an excellent fish monger, who is also a commercial fisherman, so I really don't need an app!


Does your fish monger/commercial fisherman care if the fish are threatened or contaminated?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2013)

And if he is a fisherman, he may not even care?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> And if he is a fisherman, he may not even care?



I don't understand this question.


----------



## phinz (Feb 27, 2014)

Grilled some Toothfish today. Had forgotten how insanely buttery it is. Don't know where it came from other than the local fishmonger, but it was just plain good. Nothing but some mild spices on it and it was so rich I almost couldn't finish it.

Almost.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't understand this question.



Sorry I missed your question GG.
I was just thinking that some fisherman may not know or really care about the condition of the species.  We see this all the time. Especially if no laws or regulations are in place. 



phinz said:


> Grilled some Toothfish today. Had forgotten how insanely buttery it is. Don't know where it came from other than the local fishmonger, but it was just plain good. Nothing but some mild spices on it and it was so rich I almost couldn't finish it.
> 
> Almost.



Toothfish?  Never heard of it.  Got another name or a scientific name for it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry I missed your question GG.
> I was just thinking that some fisherman may not know or really care about the condition of the species.  We see this all the time. Especially if no laws or regulations are in place.
> 
> Toothfish?  Never heard of it.  Got another name or a scientific name for it.



Patagonian toothfish is also known as Chilean Sea Bass.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 27, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Patagonian toothfish is also known as Chilean Sea Bass.



Yep, Patagonian toothfish especially when accompanied with a picture does not sell very good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 27, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> Yep, Patagonian toothfish especially when accompanied with a picture does not sell very good.



Unless you're another Patagonian toothfish I guess.  Can you imagine their Match.com profiles?


----------

